# Pronunciation



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Do you pronounce the fish Crappie, as "Crop-pee" or "Crap-pee"?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

It all depends on how much of a ******* ya are. atriot:

awprint:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Crappies (/ˈkrɒpiː/ or /ˈkræpiː/) are a genus, Pomoxis, of North American fresh water fish in the sunfish family Centrarchidae.

According to wikipedia


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

cruppie.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I think the PC crowd had to change the pronunciation just like it did with Uranus.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Comes from the French word Crapet--- so that's crop, not crap---

Besides--- why would you want to go around tell'in folks your a crap-pee fisherman. :roflmao:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

KH_EKU said:


> Do you pronounce the fish Crappie, as "Crop-pee" or "Crap-pee"?


  ^^^^^^^


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

catcapper said:


> Comes from the French word Crapet--- so that's crop, not crap---
> 
> Besides--- why would you want to go around tell'in folks your a crap-pee fisherman. :roflmao:


no need ,most figure it out in short order on their own.

why is demi, "demeeee" but simi ,"semeye"?

why do most agree that tote , is pronounced , "toat " but must continue to call a coyote ," kiyoteee"?

ah , the things we ponder when not drinking booze.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you mean to put that "not" in your last sentence?


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

I consider myself to be a east KY hillbilly and pronounce it crop-pee. Lol

However, I have a coworker from NC who claims he and everyone there pronounce it crap-pee and had never heard it pronounced the other, CORRECT, way. Just to give you more of his background, he used to help Bobby Labonte work on his race car, but has never attended a NASCAR race. He used to wrestle macho-man randy savage in high school, but didn't have a camera around so never got any pictures. He also was the National high school bass fisherman all 4-years in a row, but currently doesn't even own a fishing pole. Lol

Also, he knows Everything about anything, and defiantly knows more than you. He's a great guy to work with lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, you know what they say about people from NC.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Did you mean to put that "not" in your last sentence?


yup.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

KH_EKU said:


> I consider myself to be a east KY hillbilly and pronounce it crop-pee. Lol
> 
> However, I have a coworker from NC who claims he and everyone there pronounce it crap-pee and had never heard it pronounced the other, CORRECT, way. Just to give you more of his background, he used to help Bobby Labonte work on his race car, but has never attended a NASCAR race. He used to wrestle macho-man randy savage in high school, but didn't have a camera around so never got any pictures. He also was the National high school bass fisherman all 4-years in a row, but currently doesn't even own a fishing pole. Lol
> 
> Also, he knows Everything about anything, and defiantly knows more than you. He's a great guy to work with lol.


those who have never met one of them ,probly is one of them.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

KH_EKU said:


> Do you pronounce the fish Crappie, as "Crop-pee" or "Crap-pee"?


it pronounced FISH!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Papermouth is what we call them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Also heard some people call them "specs", which was always confusing to me, since that's what some people call brook trout.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

They call them crop pee in Illinois.

I caught one close to the state record while ice fishing in Wisconsin many years ago. It was 13 3/4".

I just checked the Wisconsin State record for white crappie is 16 1/2" as of 2003


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Growing up in Kansas we called then crop-pee. Ihave heard it both ways thought, up here we don't call them anything because there are none.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

in the end it don't matter what you call them. they are like a dog with no legs. they ain't gonna come anyway.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They are gooood eating though.


----------

